# Antje Hagen in "Die Schattengrenze" 4x



## Eddie Cochran (15 Nov. 2006)

Dies sind vier selbst gestrickte Collagen von der 1938 geborenen Antje Hagen mit Günter Lamprecht aus dem Film "Die Schattengrenze". Die privat schwer getroffene Schauspielerin (ihr Ehemann, der Sportmoderator Günter Jendrich, starb 1969 nach nur dreijäriger Ehe an Leukämie) wurde einem breitem Publikum wieder bekannt durch "Die Affäre Semmeling". Sie ist eine ganz hervorragende Bühnenschauspielerin. Es gibt so gut wie gar nichts von ihr im Netz. Die Collagen stammen von einem Analog-Video, bessere Qualität deshalb nicht möglich.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## rise (15 Nov. 2006)

wieder mal super Collagen von dir...THX:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## schneemannxx (16 Dez. 2006)

die macht doch heute in so ner nachmittag soap mit


----------



## asser11 (16 Dez. 2006)

schöne caps -danke für die aufnahmen


----------



## Dampfross1100 (25 März 2011)

die Frau ist einfach super, danke für die Collage


----------



## fredclever (25 März 2011)

Wie süss, danke


----------



## frank63 (26 März 2011)

Find ich gut. Danke.


----------



## Caal (6 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Collage


----------

